# Canine Varicose Veins



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Is any one familiar with varicose veins on K9's? How to deal with them if and when they rupture? I did search on line but couldn't find anything useful.

Thanks,

Julie


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

I see old ladies using leg stockings.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

I must have the terminolgy wrong. I can't find anything on the net.

The search continues.

My male PE teacher in high school had them and he was fit, so I know it is not just old ladies. 

My AB Lasher has one or two that have developed this last winter. I want to get as much back ground as I can before I take him to the vet. The biggest one is on his upper thigh right near the stiffle.

Julie


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Can you post a picture ?? Varicose veins are capillary veins up by the surface of the skin, and I am not sure how you could see this with the fur and all. I am thinking you are talking about something different.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

I will post a picture. The vein in question is right where the underside meats the fur (underside has very little hair). I know it is hard to explain so a pic is a great idea.

Thanks,

Julie


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

I haven't taken any pictures but he is taking a trip to the vet tomorrow. The leg bump is now looking a little bigger (my friend thinks it might be a fatty tissue tumor it is smaller than a dime and raised about 1/3 of an inch).

There is another vein on his testical that ruptured and it wasn't pretty. Blood everywhere coming out in a stream. It has scabbed over but reruptured again and the blood was worse.

The vet is a older (awesome) reproductive specialist and we are hoping he can cauterize it so it doesn't happen again. Hopefully it isn't a game changer. I truely love this dog. He is one in a million.

Wish us luck please.

Julie


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

One in a million bleeder you mean. Take the testicles off as well. Never EVER have seen this. It is the game changer.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

julie-please post results. this is WAY more than "varicose veins" i'm thinking...you can always PM maren bell-jones for her input--she would have the "latest & greatest" in vet med.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Lasher is having surgery tomorrow. I had already scheduled Havoks OFA with him and he is going to do them both at the same time. The doctor will stitch up his testical. He said it would keep splitting open and bleeding with out stitches. 

The vet is much more concerned with the bump on his leg it is not a varicose vein. He said it is a tumor in the skin and not just a lipoma. He will stain it and look at it under the scope. If the cells look bad he will send it off to the lab so we know exactly what kind of cancer it is. 

It may or may not be malignant.

I really wont know more till tomorrow afternoon.

Julie


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

julie-i hope for the best possible outcome for Lasher. keep us posted, and know that my fingers, at least, are crossed (actually double-crossed, lol) .


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

mine, too.

Hope it's good news.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

The vet found 3 tumors in total. The biggest was inside his testical area (all came out clean), the second was on his upper innner thigh, and the third was found on his left front paw (very small). He smeared/stained them and sent them to Seattle for testing. It doesn't look so good. 

I will have a full diagnosis next week.

Julie


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

aww, julie...

well, i guess all i can say is "GO Lasher. you can beat this". 

fingers still crossed, but prayers added.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

ann freier said:


> aww, julie...
> 
> well, i guess all i can say is "GO Lasher. you can beat this".
> 
> fingers still crossed, but prayers added.


Ditto. I'm glad you are on this and I know you will do everything in your power to help him.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Lasher's test results came in as non malignant. While it is unusual to see more than one he is going to be fine. The vet said if more crop up we can remove them. They are hemangiomas (sponge like tissues full of blood).

Now we got to get back to training and get the fat boy in shape.

Julie


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

GREAT!!!! that is SO good to hear julie


----------

